# hi, from norfolk



## stevov6 (Jan 25, 2009)

hi there,

just see this useful sight as my be looking to but oneday in the near future..

hows everyone

steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you will find all you need to know on here  
You could join the TTOC to keep you going untill you get your TT


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

good luck

i assume you will be looking for a v6


----------



## stevov6 (Jan 25, 2009)

lol, no i currently have a clio v6  but clocking up tooooooo many miles now..


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------

